# Obscure Charge?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Do You Have Any Wierd Laws in MASS You Actualy Enforce?*

i read this on another web site from an officer in San Fransico...

"My partner is a little on the nutso side (to put it mildly). When someone irritated him, he 
made no bones about using the most obscure sections of the Municipal Police Code to 
make his point. In one instance he arrested a transient for "displaying a deformity for profit" 
when the transient charged a kid 25 cents to see the stump of his amputated arm.

In another incident he arrested someone literally for looking ugly in public.
The relevant code made it a misdemeanor for "any unsightly person to make 
themselves visible to public view."

I know Marin County has some rule about people who do not smell 
good (or smell too strongly) cannot attend county meetings. I guess they have county 
"Sniffers" at the door lol 8O

(I used to threaten drunks that if they did not leave, they would be charged with "Mopery 
with intent to Gawk, and being in a public place without a permit." I sometimes added 
"Ugly in Public with a prior"). LOL

what is the most obscure charge you ever placed against a person?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

*GENERAL LAWS OF MASSACHUSETTS*

*PART IV. **CRIMES, PUNISHMENTS AND PROCEEDINGS IN CRIMINAL CASES **TITLE I.**CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS**CHAPTER 272. *CRIMES AGAINST CHASTITY, MORALITY, DECENCY AND GOOD ORDER

*Chapter 272: Section 36 Blasphemy*

Section 36. Whoever wilfully blasphemes the holy name of God by denying, cursing or contumeliously reproaching God, his creation, government or final judging of the world, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching Jesus Christ or the Holy Ghost, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching or exposing to contempt and ridicule, the holy word of God contained in the holy scriptures shall be punished by imprisonment in jail for not more than one year or by a fine of not more than three hundred dollars, and may also be bound to good behavior.

This is how I plan to shut down the local ACLU.:jestera:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Maybe this isn't that obscure, but I find it funny that it is actually a criminal offense:

TITLE LXII
NH CRIMINAL CODE
CHAPTER 645
PUBLIC INDECENCY
Section 645:3
645:3 Adultery. – A person is guilty of a class B misdemeanor if, being a married person, he engages in sexual intercourse with another not his spouse or, being unmarried, engages in sexual intercourse with another known by him to be married.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Great Phuzz, Now I'll fail my next polygraph. "Have you ever committed a crime for which you were not prosecuted or arrested?" 



phuzz01 said:


> Maybe this isn't that obscure, but I find it funny that it is actually a criminal offense:
> 
> TITLE LXII
> NH CRIMINAL CODE
> ...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Not at all obscure, but a very nice thing to see codified.

TITLE LXII
CRIMINAL CODE
CHAPTER 646-A
DESECRATION OF THE FLAG
Section 646-A:2
646-A:2 Desecration Prohibited. – 
I. It shall be unlawful to knowingly desecrate a flag of the United States while it is properly displayed. 
II. It shall be unlawful to knowingly desecrate a flag of the United States while it is the property of another. 

TITLE LXII
CRIMINAL CODE
CHAPTER 646-A
DESECRATION OF THE FLAG
Section 646-A:4
646-A:4 Penalties. – Whoever knowingly casts contempt upon the flag of the United States by desecrating the flag when it is properly displayed or is the property of another shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *phuzz01*
_Maybe this isn't that obscure, but I find it funny that it is actually a criminal offense:

TITLE LXII
NH CRIMINAL CODE
CHAPTER 645
PUBLIC INDECENCY
Section 645:3
645:3 Adultery. - A person is guilty of a class B misdemeanor if, being a married person, he engages in sexual intercourse with another not his spouse or, being unmarried, engages in sexual intercourse with another known by him to be married._

i plead the 5th on that one lol 8-O

<< says 10 hail marys>> will that work? lol


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I always like this one:

CHAPTER 270. CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC HEALTH

Chapter 270: Section 14 Spitting

Section 14. Whoever expectorates or spits upon any public sidewalk, or upon any place used exclusively or principally by pedestrians, or, except in receptacles provided for the purpose, in or upon any part of any city or town hall, any court house or court room, any public library or museum, any church or theatre, any lecture or music hall, any mill or factory, any hall of any tenement building occupied by five or more families, any school building, any ferry boat or steamboat, any railroad car or elevated railroad car, except a smoking car, any street railway car, any railroad or railway station or waiting room, or on any track, platform or sidewalk connected therewith, and included within the limits thereof, shall be punished by a fine of not more than twenty dollars.

CHAPTER 270. CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC HEALTH

Chapter 270: Section 15 Arrest without warrant for spitting

Section 15. Any person detected in the act of violating the preceding section may, if his name is unknown to the officer, be arrested without a warrant by any officer authorized to serve criminal process in the place where the offence is committed and kept in custody until he can be taken before a court having jurisdiction of such offence.


:sly: Would be interesting to know if anyone used this one recently


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

CHAPTER 272. CRIMES AGAINST CHASTITY, MORALITY, DECENCY AND GOOD ORDER

Chapter 272: Section 86 Stabling horses or mules on second or higher floors, in places other than cities

Section 86. No person shall stable a horse or mule on the second or any higher floor of any building, unless there are two means of exit therefrom, at opposite ends of the building, to the main or street floor, unless such building is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system. This section shall not apply to cities.

If you do live in a city it's 272.86A: Section 86A. No person shall stable a horse or mule above the first or ground floor of any building not equipped with an automatic sprinkler system, or horses or mules exceeding six in all on the first or ground floor of any building not so equipped, unless there are two unobstructed means of exit from each floor whereon it or they are stabled, as far apart as practicable and so constructed as to grade that the said animal or animals can quickly and safely leave the building in case of fire and approved as to situation, arrangement and utility by the chief of the fire department. The person in charge of horses and mules stabled in any building not equipped with such a system and requiring two exits as aforesaid shall cause each such animal to use each such exit at least once a week. This and the four following sections shall apply only to cities


----------

